# El reino Magico o Magic Kingdom



## cyctorres

En esta pagina hablaremos un poco de El reino Magico o Magic Kingdom y todo aquel que tenga dudas sobre este parque podra hacer todas las preguntas o comentarios que desee de este parque en esta pagina, de igual manera compartiremos fotos de este fabuloso parque.

Comenzaremos con un poco de historia : 



Magic Kingdom   (Reino Mágico) es un parque temático ubicado en Walt Disney World Resort en Buena Vista Lake, Florida, cerca de Orlando. Es coordinado y dirigido por la Walt Disney Company a través de Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. *Abierto el 1 de octubre de 1971*, es el parque temático más famoso de Florida, y el más visitado del mundo. Fue diseñado y construido por WED Emprises (ahora conocidas como Walt Disney Imagineering), la disposición de las áreas y las atracciones del parque son similares a las de Disneyland en Anaheim, California, abierto en 1955. El record de visitas fue conseguido en 2006 cuando 16,640,000 visitantes llegaron al parque.

La Walt Disney Company comenzó la construcción de Magic Kingdom, junto con el resort en 1967 luego de la muerte de Walt Disney. El parque en sí mismo era inicialmente similar a Disneyland construido en Anaheim, California, no obstante Magic Kingdom fue construido en un área de mayor tamaño. También se lo mejoró en respecto al diseño de Disneyland. Según algunas historias, Walt Disney vio a un vaquero de Frontierland paseándose por Tomorrowland  en Disneyland y quiso evitar que esto ocurriera en el nuevo parque, ya que le quitaba la magia al area. Para deshacerse de esto, Magic Kingdom fue construido sobre una serie de túneles, llamados Utilidors , que consistían en oficinas y pasillos. Con estos túneles los miembros del equipo podían moverse a través del parque lejos desde los visitantes y sin arruinar la magia del área. Debido a la cantidad de agua presente en el subsuelo, estos no se podían edificar bajo tierra, así que fueron construidos a nivel del mar. El terreno fue rellenado con el material extraído en la construcción de Seven Seas Lagoon. Los túneles se encuentran solamente bajo áreas y atracciones edificadas en la construcción original, no en las añadidas luego de esta, como complementos. Los túneles son únicos y originales de Magic Kingdom debido a la grandes ganancias en esos tiempos, pero fueron copiados a escalas menores en otros Disney Parks y áreas como Epcot y Pleasure Island. Ambos poseen una red de Utilidoors, más pequeña que la original

Sobre este tema de los tuneles pueden buscar en una pagina de videos la cual no puedo mencionar  "yo...be" bajo el titulo de "Disney Fact or Fiction: Tunnels" y alli encontraran un buen video en ingles que habla de estos tuneles.

esta informacion es traida de otras paginas y se le seguira trayendo para su conocimiento y disfrute.


----------



## cyctorres

Algunas fotos del castillo, simbolo principal del Reino magico


----------



## cyctorres

Continuemos nuestro viaje en la historia del Reino magico.

Debido a la semejanza con Disneyland, se generaron ciertas confusiones en el nombre del parque. "The magic kingdom" fue utilizado como un apodo de los fanáticos para Disneyland antes de que Walt Disney World Resort fuera construido, no obstante el apodo oficial de Disneyland es "the happiest place on earth". El apodo de Magic Kingdom es similar: "The most magical place on earth". A pesar de las confusiones, los boletos del parque han llevado siempre el nombre oficial "Magic Kingdom". En 1994, para distinguirlo de Disneyland, el parque oficialmente fue retitulado "Magic Kingdom Park"

El parque se encuentra dividido en secciones las cuales son:

Main Street, U.S.A
Adventureland
Frontierland
Fantasyland
Tomorrowland
Liberty Square
Mickey's Toontown Fair (esta esta bajo serios cambios)


----------



## cyctorres

Algunas de las mayores atracciones en este parque son:

En Adventureland:
Pirates of the Caribbean
Enchanted Tiki Room
Swiss Family Treehouse
Jungle Cruise
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin

Frontierland:
Big Thunder Mountain
Tom Sawyer Island
Country Bear Jamboree
Splash Mountain 

Liberty Square:
Hall of Presidents
Liberty Square Riverboat
The Haunted Mansion

Fantasyland: (algunas de estas recibiran grandes cambios en estos proximos años)
Ariel's Grotto
Peter Pan's Flight
Cinderella's Golden Carousel
Snow Whites Scary Adventures
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Winnie the Pooh
It's a Small World
Pooh's Playful Spot
Mad Tea Party
Mickey's PhilharMagic

Tomorrowland:
Astro Orbiter
Stitch's Great Escape!
Buzz Lightyear's
Spin Tomorrowland Speedway
Carousel of Progress
Tomorrowland Transit Authority
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
Space Mountain


----------



## cyctorres

Cabe señalar que los iconos o simbolos de los parques los han decorado, cambiado , alterados etc. Aqui les muestro algunos cambios realizados al castillo






decorado para su celebracion de cumpleaños







decorado con detalles dorados y un espejo magico en el frente






decorado con luces en plena navidad.

esto son solo algunos de los cambios temporeros que se le han realizado a tan famoso castillo


----------



## ambria193

Wow!! muy interesante espero que sigas escribiendo 
es bueno saber cosas que uno desconoce


----------



## FairyTaleAdventure

MAGIC KINGDOM!!! Mi parque favorito... si estoy con mis hijas.  Hay tanto que hacer y tanto que, para los ninos, es maravilloso!

No me gusto cuando decoraron el castillo de manera "pastel" o del "birthday cake".  Creo que podían hacer algo mucho mejor... ?que creen?


----------



## cyctorres

FairyTaleAdventure said:


> MAGIC KINGDOM!!! Mi parque favorito... si estoy con mis hijas.  Hay tanto que hacer y tanto que, para los ninos, es maravilloso!
> 
> No me gusto cuando decoraron el castillo de manera "pastel" o del "birthday cake".  Creo que podían hacer algo mucho mejor... ?que creen?



Bueno y cuando le colocaron los destellos dorados y el espejo que cambiaba para que vieran los diferentes castillos? que te parecio?


----------



## BEES guy

Hola a todos,

Hay una nueva aplicación superdivertida en Itunes que se llama "BEES".  Pruebalo si te gusta cositas de Disney.


----------



## cyctorres

BEES guy said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hay una nueva aplicación superdivertida en Itunes que se llama "BEES".  Pruebalo si te gusta cositas de Disney.



mmm, explicanos de que trata?


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

aquella decoración para el 25to aniversario del Magic Kingdom fue sencillamente HORROROSA. Yo estuve para entonces, por suerte era mi segundo viaje pero mis compañeros de viaje estaban yendo por primera vez y les tocó ver ..."eso".

A mi en su momento me divirtió ver diferente el castillo pero hay que convenir que era muy estrafalaria la decoración XD
Desgraciadamente mi cámara de fotos se me rompió y ninguna de las fotos que saqué salió (mala opción en aquella época el no revelar las fotos DURANTE el viaje y sólo hacerlo al volver a casa). Supongo que mi cámara no aguantó tanto color rosa y confites falsos XD. Decidió suicidarse contra el suelo en uno de los baños cerca de la Torre del Terror en los entonces Disney MGM Studios.

Muy buenos los posts sobre el parque


----------



## cyctorres

m-tinkerbelle said:


> Supongo que mi cámara no aguantó tanto color rosa y confites falsos XD. Decidió suicidarse contra el suelo en uno de los baños cerca de la Torre del Terror en los entonces Disney MGM Studios.
> 
> Muy buenos los posts sobre el parque



 jajaj que cruel final


----------



## cyctorres

ya se acerca la fecha para un evento en el reino magico.
Mickey no-tan-Scary Halloween Party es un evento especial con temas de Halloween celebrada en fechas seleccionadas en el parque temático de Magic Kingdom. La compra de un boleto de admisión en caso adicional se requiere para asistir a Mickeys Not-So-Scary Halloween Party  .

 El evento se lleva a cabo en determinados noches septiembre-octubre.

 En Mickeys Not-So-Scary Halloween Party  , los visitantes de todas las edades están invitados a vestirse de sus personajes favoritos de disfraces de Halloween. Aún mejor, puede obtener deliciosos dulces como el trick-or-treating  de alrededor del parque temático de Magic Kingdom.

 Además de las muchas atracciones favoritas de Disney,  Mickeys Not-So-Scary Halloween Party   está llena de entretenimiento especial, incluyendo:

  Mickey "Boo-to-You" Desfile de Halloween, incluyendo los personajes de Disney y las estrellas de la atracción Haunted Mansion. El desfile comienza con un paseo tenebroso del Jinete sin Cabeza.
  Los HalloWishes-a Happy espectáculo de fuegos artificiales donde los villanos de Disney se apoderan del cielo.
  Muchos personajes favoritos de Disney y villanos de Disney en especial los trajes de Halloween.
  efectos de iluminación especial, música y tematización transforma las zonas especiales de parque temático Magic Kingdom en felices huecos encantadas.
 El tono del evento es, también, "No-Tan-miedo", y es apropiado para los niños de todas las edades.


----------



## Odyssey13

Wow, what excellent advice.


----------



## cyctorres

Bueno vamos a darle vida a estos foros.
Sabias que ...

El Castillo de la Cenicienta se completó en julio de 1971, después de unos 18 meses de construcción. El castillo es de 189 pies (58 m) de altura, medida desde la parte inferior de hormigón en el cuerpo de agua, que en sí es de 6 pies (1,8 m) de profundidad . Castillo de la Cenicienta es más de 100 pies (30 m) de alto que Sleeping Beauty Castle en Disneyland en Anaheim, California. Un truco óptico conocido como perspectiva forzada  hace que el castillo parece aún más grande de lo que realmente es. Como se hace más alto, sus proporciones se hacen más pequeños. Por ejemplo, el uso de este método, la aguja de la parte superior del palacio es en realidad cerca de la mitad de su tamaño aparente. Los elementos principales del palacio se escalaron y en ángulo para dar la ilusión de distancia y altura, un método utilizado con frecuencia en los parques temáticos de Disney en todo el mundo.


----------

